# The story of Nugget



## Valentino14 (Feb 12, 2014)

I have always loved animals, ever since I was a baby. But my family always had cats, so getting a dog seemed far fetched. This past Summer was insane. My sister needed a major surgery, and was in the hospital for three weeks. We also moved out into the country. Finally, one day, my dad hinted that now because we had 6 acres, maybe we could get an older dog. My dad had beagles when he was my age, so I openly agreed to a little hound! 
I finally found the perfect little puppy. She was 6 hours away, but I didn't care. I told my mom and sister we were getting a puppy while my sister was still lying in the hospital. They thought I was insane. But two weeks later, I packed up my car and drove 12 hours round trip for the little dog. She peed on my boyfriend on the ride home... she was perfect. I cried I was so happy. We had an instant bond, and I named her Shayna. 
This dog is my baby. She ran away for three hours a while back, and I thought I was going to die. I can't have her with me while i'm in school, but every time I come in the door, she starts yelping. I'm the only one she does it for... she really doesn't bark. I love her with all my heart.





She was pretending to ba an ostrich... :-D


----------



## 16kehresmann (Feb 5, 2014)

What a touching story


----------

